# Finally got our first foster - Chrissy



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

We finally picked up Chrissy last night. We got home kind of late so I didn't get anything done last night.
I'm not sure what cross she is exactly (but I don't care).
She came in on a transport last night, saw the vet and then came home with us. I'm such an idiot that I forgot the info sheet with the vet information, etc. I have to go back on Tuesday to get it. We were told she's a GSD mix and about 6 months old.
She DID NOT get along with Cass or Gunnar last night, but she's doing a lot better today. I don't think she's too sure about either dog and they just want to play and she wants to settle in. No fights, but she has growled at them a few times. When she does, they have been giving her space. Once in a while, she'll give them both a sniff and want to check them out. She's going to get settled a bit today and tomorrow we'll really get cranked up with everything else.
Thanks for looking at the pics............I could get hooked on this foster thing.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

She's a cutie!!


----------



## Renofan2 (Aug 27, 2010)

What a great thing you are doing! She sure is cute.

Cheryl


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

Any guesses as to what she's mixed with. No one knows much about her, she was abandonded as a puppy. I feel like I know, but I can't put my finger on it. I almsot think bealge or harrier......something along those lines, but I'm not really good at figuring out dog mixes.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I don't have a clue what she is mixed with but she is a cutie!! Good for you for fostering, it is very rewarding!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I could believe beagle, but I could almost believe spitz from her face and ears.

I love fostering as I get a free new dog on a regular basis which keeps me from going out and getting a new dog of my own.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

She looks more cattle dog than GSD to me. Cute little thing isn't she!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

She is a real cutie! :wub:
I have a friend who fosters and works at a GSD rescue. He had a beautiful male GSD he fostered, fell head over heels in love and was truly and utterly heartbroken when he found his forever home. 
He swore he would never foster again because it's so hard to let go. And that lasted only a few days and now has another foster. 

I personally don't think I could do it. It's too emotional and I get attached easily. So I have the utmost respect for those who do it. 
Congrats to you and Chrissy. Good luck with her and keep us posted on her progress.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Bless you for fostering! Keep up the good work


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Congrats! She sure is a cutie. I hope everyone gets along well :fingerscrossed:


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Congrats on your first foster. What a great thing to do. Chrissy has such a beautiful face and her ears are adorable.


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

Absolutely LOVE those ears


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

"I could get hooked on this foster thing." YAY for you, the need is SO great!!!


----------



## doreenf (Nov 7, 2007)

AWW she is so cute, thank-you for opening up your home and heart to fostering.


----------

